# Dun Appaloosa? Help?



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I am by no means super knowledgable, but personally I am leaning more toward buckskin from that pic. However, sometimes its hard to see the dun markings in winter woolies. Does he have stripes on his legs? How distinct is the dorsal stripe? A pic of the dorsal would be great.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Jacksmama said:


> I am by no means super knowledgable, but personally I am leaning more toward buckskin from that pic. However, sometimes its hard to see the dun markings in winter woolies. Does he have stripes on his legs? How distinct is the dorsal stripe? A pic of the dorsal would be great.



I haven't noticed any stripes, but i guess i havent really looked that hard. I'm out at the barn tomorrow, i will get a pic of his dorsal stripe, he's already lost alot of the woolies since i snapped this picture.

Thanks!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I think he's dun, you can see the shading variations on the legs and the mask on the face, it *looks* like he *may* have ear tips too. Better/more pics would be helpful to tell. Dorsal stripe, side view of legs, back view of legs, wither/neck, face shot, and back of his ears are all places dun markings show up.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I think he's dun, you can see the shading variations on the legs and the mask on the face, it *looks* like he *may* have ear tips too. Better/more pics would be helpful to tell. Dorsal stripe, side view of legs, back view of legs, wither/neck, face shot, and back of his ears are all places dun markings show up.


Thank you! I was just looking at NdAppy's thread on taking good confo. shots and saw the photos of your horse.. Is he a dun or bucksin?

Ok, i'll try to get those photos tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Dineros Dun Deal Appaloosa

Would that be him?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Soda is a dun, though I haven't gotten him tested so I guess he *could* be a buckskin with sooty/smutty/whatevertheheckitis. His dam was a palomino and his sire is a dun, so he technically could be either, but he shows basically all of the dun markings (leg barring, face mask, ear tips, zippers, shoulder/wither barring, and a dorsal stripe) so I'm going with dun.. :lol:


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks xxdanioo ! i'm not sure.. hahah i'll have to find out his age and im trying to find out his parents' names.

MN Tigerstripes, His mane is waht stood out to me, Gus' is the same, has the blond "top coat"


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yup, but I've seen buckskins like that too.. So I'm not sure what that is caused by.. There are some genetic people on here who know a ton more than I do, maybe they'll pipe up?


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

That would be great!


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, i found out from his owner that he was born in 1999 and she sent me a pic of his papers to my phone, but they're so small i can't make them out.. i did make out that he has the same sire as Dineros Dun Deal, but that horse was born 1995. hmm..


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

xxdanioo said:


> Dineros Dun Deal Appaloosa
> 
> Would that be him?


 
Looks like a brother, Gus was born in 1999 and had a different dam. Thank you so much tho.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

He's deffinitely a dun


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I wonder why his breeder bred his sire, who was a BEB grandson, to a mediocre Appendix? You can sure see the TB in him...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Based on his sire's pedigree, he could be dun. It's not unusual for buckskin and dun to be used incorrectly at all. As for what he actually is, I am going to hesitate to guess until better pictures are posted. Winter woolies do nothing for a horse lol.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Faceman said:


> I wonder why his breeder bred his sire, who was a BEB grandson, to a mediocre Appendix? You can sure see the TB in him...


 
Do you mean the horse i posted or the pedigree that was posted of what seems to be a 1/2 brother to Gus? and do you mean you can see the TB in Gus?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

With out a doubt, he's dun.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

ClaireDee said:


> Do you mean the horse i posted or the pedigree that was posted of what seems to be a 1/2 brother to Gus? and do you mean you can see the TB in Gus?


I have no idea, because now I am confused as to what horse is what.

ApHC does not have a horse registered as Dinero's Dun or Dineros Dun.

You evidently have a picture of his papers - what is his correct registered name?


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Faceman said:


> I have no idea, because now I am confused as to what horse is what.
> 
> ApHC does not have a horse registered as Dinero's Dun or Dineros Dun.
> 
> You evidently have a picture of his papers - what is his correct registered name?


Sorry, i have never even seen a set of horse papers before. Where would his registered name be found? i can make out at the top it mentions he's a gelding, his colour and his markings, would it be above that? cause that part is cut out of the photo i received. 

I'm pretty sure it says his dam is Dinero Lady Tammy? 

**ETA - which rules him out as being Dineros Dun Deal as that horse and Dinero Lady Tammy are both 1995. 

and of course Gus' owner is out of town so i cant even talk to her/see the papers.. stupid cell phone pics.. haha


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can you post the picture you have?


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

If he's got a dorsal stripe, he's a dun. Buckskins don't have a dorsal stripe, so it sounds like he is a dun.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> Can you post the picture you have?


i'll try, it's a new phone and im not sure how to get a picture out of the text, if that makes sense.. haha


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

horsecrazy84 said:


> If he's got a dorsal stripe, he's a dun. Buckskins don't have a dorsal stripe, so it sounds like he is a dun.


Other colours apart from dun can have a dorsal caused by countershading. The dorsal can look exactly like a dun dorsal.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

ok, this is what i have... and his baby picture cause he's adorable.. haha


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

Baby Gus










im sorry the pics are so big!! :-(


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

wow she didn't send you the most helpful pictures of his papers did she?


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I think he's dun, you can see the shading variations on the legs and the mask on the face, it *looks* like he *may* have ear tips too. Better/more pics would be helpful to tell. Dorsal stripe, side view of legs, back view of legs, wither/neck, face shot, and back of his ears are all places dun markings show up.


 
Do these help at all?


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

So.. Dun??? Pedigree?? things were going so well... hahah


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Can't help on the pedigree, but he's still dun!


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

haviris said:


> Can't help on the pedigree, but he's still dun!


 
ok thanks!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes, I would still guess that he's a dun. This summer it'll be easier to tell.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

ClaireDee said:


> It says on his papers in this picture if I am reading it correctly that he is Buckskin?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

You are reading it right, clearly whoever sent in the papers screwed up.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Havris that isn't always true. The registries can and will change the color to what they think it is when looking at the pictures submitted. Add into that that registries are behind in colors and I wouldn't jump to automatically blame the people who submitted his registration for having the wrong color on the papers.


----------



## ClaireDee (Dec 22, 2010)

cowgirlup24 said:


> ClaireDee said:
> 
> 
> > It says on his papers in this picture if I am reading it correctly that he is Buckskin?
> ...


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

That is very true! Both my blue roan mares were registered as gray. Don't know who made the mistake on the first one, but APHA made the mistake on the second one (probably could have gotten it fixed if I pushed it, but I didn't bother).

The registry is wrong, the horse is a dun, if it's really that confusing get it tested, remove all doubt.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

haviris said:


> That is very true! Both my blue roan mares were registered as gray. Don't know who made the mistake on the first one, but APHA made the mistake on the second one (probably could have gotten it fixed if I pushed it, but I didn't bother).
> 
> The registry is wrong, the horse is a dun, if it's really that confusing get it tested, remove all doubt.


Yup...papers don't define a horse's color. Genes do...


----------

